# Ton Koopman to Barcelona...



## Ilarion

Just wanted to drop a line to all the gentlepeople that Ton Koopman will be in Barcelona soon - The website: www.bachcelona.com

Yes, I am in Barcelona now but leaving at 06:30 tomorrow for Zurich so I'll miss Herr Koopman - DRATS!!!


----------



## ArtMusic

I wish I was there. TK is a great conductor of music from the great 18th century, one of my favorite conductors, HIP specialists.


----------



## Lord Lance

Ilarion said:


> Just wanted to drop a line to all the gentlepeople that Ton Koopman will be in Barcelona soon - The website: www.bachcelona.com
> 
> Yes, I am in Barcelona now but leaving at 06:30 tomorrow for Zurich so I'll miss *Herr Koopman* - DRATS!!!


That is *Heer Koopman* for you. Let the Dutch be respected in their own language.


----------



## Art Rock

Actually we would say Meneer Koopman, but I appreciate the thought.


----------

